# Nike Boot Fit



## tygrannas (Sep 14, 2012)

I am considering getting a pair of Nike Lunarendor boots but there are no shops around where I can try them on. I have used K2 UFO and DC Judge boots the last couple of years. I am wondering if Nike has a similar fit because I heard Nike boots run small.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Buy boots from a brand that is still gonna exist next season. Nike is ending their snow line after this season.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

I love the Nike Kaiju and I will probably grab a pair of Lunars before they are gone forever. I just bought 3 pairs of Kaiju because Nike won't be around long, and nobody else makes a boot I like as much.

The Kaiju runs true to sneaker size but just keep in mind you don't buy sneakers with your toes touching the end of the toe box! LOL 

The Kaiju doesn't run small, just no slop. And it seems like their lower end boots fit differently from what guys say.


----------



## tygrannas (Sep 14, 2012)

tonicusa said:


> I love the Nike Kaiju and I will probably grab a pair of Lunars before they are gone forever. I just bought 3 pairs of Kaiju because Nike won't be around long, and nobody else makes a boot I like as much.
> 
> The Kaiju runs true to sneaker size but just keep in mind you don't buy sneakers with your toes touching the end of the toe box! LOL
> 
> The Kaiju doesn't run small, just no slop. And it seems like their lower end boots fit differently from what guys say.


I was looking into the Kaiju also but I cant find the exact measurements anywhere on either boot. I wear a 12 or 13 depending on the sizing. 



lab49232 said:


> Buy boots from a brand that is still gonna exist next season. Nike is ending their snow line after this season.


I don't mind that they might not be around after next year, Ive been burning through a pair or boots every year recently. So Ive they're good they will last, if not it doesn't matter if Nike snowboard is around


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

You wear a 12 or a 13 depending on sizing? 

Something is very wrong there. You should never be a full size off, maybe you are leaving too much room in your boots. Your toes should touch or push up against the end of the boot when you buy them brand new. If you are doing that there's almost no way you could find a brand that is a full size different and still fits properly. Make sure not to leave any space in the toe box, you will get some space as the boots break in and as you bend your knees in to your riding position.

The Kaiju are great. You can try on a pair of nike sneakers, make sure they are too small, meaning your toes touch the end, and that's your size.

Or you can call someone like Milosport (1.800.675.6134) and they could measure a Kaiju for you but it won't be as exact as the previous suggestion.

It's a great boot. Buy a pair online from Milo or somebody and exchange them if they aren't snug enough. It's not that big of a hassle.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

tonicusa said:


> You wear a 12 or a 13 depending on sizing?
> 
> Something is very wrong there. You should never be a full size off, maybe you are leaving too much room in your boots. Your toes should touch or push up against the end of the boot when you buy them brand new. If you are doing that there's almost no way you could find a brand that is a full size different and still fits properly. Make sure not to leave any space in the toe box, you will get some space as the boots break in and as you bend your knees in to your riding position.


My DC's were a size 13, much like the majority of my street/skate shoes. My Burton's I picked up last season are size 12. The DC's fit me great. The Burton's fit me great. My Converse on my feet right now are size 12, and my Etnies at home are size 13. A full size in variation is not unheard of at all. No two brands will fit the same, even if they are the same size.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Yep, even the same size boot in the same brand can be different!!!!!

And especially so when they change designers!!!!!

Nothin, nothin beats the try on method!!!!!


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

They fit you great? Or they fit you identically with your toes touching the end of the boot in both pairs? I haven't worn DC boots but I've owned just about every major brand over the years and in my experience it's usually a half size difference "if you are fitting your boots so that your toes touch the end", I find a lot of guys could take or leave that part and often ride boots that feel good but technically have a little extra space in the toe box.


----------



## tygrannas (Sep 14, 2012)

tonicusa said:


> Something is very wrong there. You should never be a full size off, maybe you are leaving too much room in your boots.


The problem is that shoes stop having half size increments after 12 usually so I have to get a whole size difference.

Thanks for the suggestion about trying on their shoes since their boots fit the same as their shoes.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Well the Nike Kaiju accomplishes half sizes by shortening the liner not the boot. So that complicates things too.


----------

